# Merriam turkey mount ideas



## seelye24 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's the pic of my bird from last season...


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent mount!


----------



## ccoburn33 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Half strut maybe?*

Not a full strut, but takes up space. I have a merriam done similarly along with a full strutter.
Cobie


----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautiful mounts!!! :thumbs_up

Gonna have to keep these in mind for next year. :wink:


----------



## seelye24 (Feb 20, 2011)

ccoburn33- thx for the pic. I actually had something similar to this in mind, but probably on a limb as I really don't have the space for this type of mount to be put on my floor. Love this pose because it shows a good bit of the fan and also because this is how my bird was the majority of the time I saw him before I harvested him. (came running in half strut at a jake decoy ready to fight--was quite the sight). Anyway thanks for the suggestion and thats a beautiful mount!


----------

